# Suzuki 2.5 vs Tohatsu 3.5



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, new to the site and forums...

I am looking to get a new square stern canoe for fishing creeks, slow rivers, and restricted lakes. I found a decent deal on a 15 footer, but it is kind of heavy at 120 lbs...

I can get my hands on a new Suzuki 2.5 hp for ~$750 or a Tohatsu 3.5 hp for ~$920. (Suzuki = 30lbs, Tohatsu = 41lbs)

My question...is the extra HP worth the additional 11 lbs and $170? I have a hard time believing that a 3.5 would push significantly harder than 2.5, especially on a canoe. (displacement hull)

Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? If so, I was also wondering what type of speed I could expect with this type of small outboard. (I am not trying to break any speed records, just want some extended range for getting from A to B.)

Thanks...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Personally have no experience with either motor. The Suzuki should be more than good enough but the Tohatsu may have parts more available depending on the age of each outboard.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fwiw, years ago I pushed a 17' Smokercraft aluminum canoe with a 3.5 hp Eska and it moved that canoe quite well. That motor was a headache though.


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

DB4x4 said:


> Hi, new to the site and forums...
> 
> I am looking to get a new square stern canoe for fishing creeks, slow rivers, and restricted lakes. I found a decent deal on a 15 footer, but it is kind of heavy at 120 lbs...
> 
> ...


I think that 3.5 would make the hull a planing hull and not a displacement hull. Just my thoughts....


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

A canoe is a displacement hull by design and will never be a planing hull. 

http://www.psychosnail.com/InfoDisplacementHull.aspx

Displacement Hull
This hull type is supported exclusively or predominantly by the pressure of water displaced by the hull. The speed at which the hull moves through the water is limited by the waterline length. As opposed to a planing or semi-displamcement hull, the displacement hull is not designed to provide dynamic lift. Semi-displacement or planing hulls can be identified by their buttock angle and shape of their run. Vessels with buttock angles that are flatter, less than 7 degrees, would be considered planing or semi-displacement vessels. See semi-displacement or planing hull types for more details. A typical example of a displacement hull would be a sail boat or a canoe. A sailing catamaran would simply be an example of two displacement hulls, although the hulls have less beam than its monohull counterpart would, they are still displacement hulls due to the shape of the run.

So that said I don't think you will see much speed difference between the two however I think Tohatsu would have better support available.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Another vote for Tohatsu - excellent, well-built, reliable motors. 

*FWIW - the majority of Mercury's smaller 2 and 4-stroke motors are actually Tohatsu motors with just different color paint and decals.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

PM sent DB4x4..


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

David, He did say square stern... 

Having *planed* around in a square back canoe for years as a kid, I can assure you they will.... plane.

thanks-


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

So how many MPH do you think I could expect to see with the 3.5 HP? Any guesses?

(120 lb polyethylene canoe, light gear load, and 2 - 200lb or less individuals)


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

If you're going to put two adults that size in there, I'd definitely go with the bigger motor..

If it's just you and some gear, I would think 12-14 MPH wouldn't be out of the question. Putting the other guy in? Well you may get on plane but I'd have to see that one! 

Here's a thread for another board that I had bookmarked for some reason and it covers a similar set up..

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/32825-Square-back-canoe


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I would try to keep a canoe slow. Going fast with those tippy buggers, you are looking for disaster.


----------

